# UK Company for conversions and parts



## ARC EV Engineering (May 22, 2015)

ARC EV Engineering Ltd is a UK based engineering company that specialises in electric vehicle design and construction. We offer a full range of technical and engineering services based on our own experience of vehicle construction and system integration. Our company was formed in 2009 through our involvement in zero carbon motorsport and our desire to drive forward the continued development of electric vehicles in this exciting and growing environment.

We are also the UK supplier for HPEVS AC motors systems. 

We can pretty much do everything, including providing free advice! We've converted cars, camper vans, motorbike, scooters. 

Please contact us on [email protected] or visit our website www.arc-ev-engineering.co.uk


----------



## TheLifeHacker (Mar 28, 2019)

Our team needs someone to reverse engineer Chevy Bolt’s Charger/ BMS/ DC-DC, so it will work with our EV conversion with Tesla drive train. Let me know if you can assist.


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

TheLifeHacker said:


> Our team needs someone to reverse engineer Chevy Bolt’s Charger/ BMS/ DC-DC, so it will work with our EV conversion with Tesla drive train. Let me know if you can assist.


try indra.co.uk

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------

